# Drew's Keezer Build



## Drew (15/10/16)

Finished this probably two years ago, but thought I'd finally put the construction pics up. It was a long process. So long in fact that freezer number one died half way through and I had to buy a new freezer which then needed a larger bar top! I might have previously put the 'finished' photo up.

1. The base











2. The frame for the lid

I screwed one piece of timber into the original freezer brackets, and then screwed four brackets into that piece of timber. Weather strip from bunnings for a new fridge seal.








3. The bar top













4. The bar top v2 (needed to make it bigger to fit the new freezer)







5. The Side Panels








6. The Font







7. The Finished Product


----------



## Stouter (15/10/16)

Beautiful. That's some real cabinet making skills going on there.
I note the 4 hinges, was the freezer originally with 2?
I'm guessing for the extra weight of the bar top, font tower, etc?


----------



## Drew (15/10/16)

Well I had two hinges from the first freezer, so it made sense to just wack on all four.

The timber I used is yellow iron bark - quite heavy stuff. The four hinges actually hold the bar top with font open perfectly (it's almost as though I calculated the centre of gravity....but I assure you I did not). I'm curious to know if two hinges would have worked, but I never tested it.
I've since added some cheap ($15?) door pneaumatic stays from bunnings anyway, just for piece of mind.

And I am certainly not a cabinet maker - I stood back in awe each step of the way. I did a lot of really ugly things too...but mostly I was astounded. The painful part was the hours and hours and hours of thinking before tackling each part.


----------

